# PSI setting for milking machine



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all, does anyone know what PSI their vacuum pump is set on? I think I read somewhere about 7? We are putting the finishing touches on our milker and need to adjust this as its reading 10 which I am sure is way too tight since it makes way too much suction on our hand. We do have a pulsator and a DeLavel can. 

Thanks!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

depends on your gaugge-the farm i milk at is set at 180


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Ten to eleven should be fine for a one goat milker. Nothing too much over that through.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

10 to 11, really? Its just a one goat milker. I wonder how I can tell for sure that its not too much vaccum? I dont want to hurt them. I just used the EZ milker to take some colustrum to freeze for another goat and I was able to get 8 oz in about a minute just with that. Im excited to see what kind of capacity she is going to have. Her udder is so much bigger than her moms was and I thought her moms was awesome. Dont want to make the pressure too tight with the machine


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard some people say 15-16 psi is max so I think your pretty safe at 10 psi.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Now does it matter that we have nigerian and nubian goats vs like an alpine or something larger?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Not that I know of. They use the same psi for milking sheep and their teats are small.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I set mine at 10-12 psi. It will bounce between 8 and 14 as the machine pulsates. I use my machine on Nubians, Alpines and Saanens all are the same. The main thing is to not leave it on too long. Once the milk stops coming out shut it off and finish the last little bit by hand.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! That was super helpful!


----------

